# WMAF couples are often superior compared to WMWF.



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

White males are aesthetic gods with natural charm. Asian women are beautiful, hard-working, high IQ women with good values.

In before copers who can't attract Asian hotties "muh racial purity "


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 27, 2021)

I have been seeing a trend of skinny white guys with SUBHUMAN looking Asian women in the last couple of weeks.

Literally basic white dudes with very ugly and fat Asian women


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> I have been seeing a trend of skinny white guys with SUBHUMAN looking Asian women in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Literally basic white dudes with very ugly and fat Asian women


Obviously we are only interested in hot Asian girls.


----------



## PYT (Jan 27, 2021)

I hate asian women

Would honestly prefer breeding with a black girl than a asian or indian


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Obviously we are only interested in hot Asian girls.



Go for it.

White women are unsatisfying and selfish.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

PYT said:


> Would honestly prefer breeding with a black girl than a asian or indian


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

Best looking hapa is AMWF


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

WMAF creates only mental lil people


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> WMAF creates only mental lil people


Not if they breed foids. WMAF foids often mog >70% of caucasian foids, not even exaggerating.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> WMAF creates only mental lil people


Really dumb cope. All the best hapas are wmaf. Charles J Pedersen is the only mixed race individual to win a nobel prize in science, he's wmaf. 

Mike Glover, Charles Melton, Luke plowden, Nathan Adrian all amazing achieving wmaf hapas. The lead in crazy rich Asians was a wmaf hapa.


----------



## Deleted member 11835 (Jan 27, 2021)

only white incels who cant get laid in the west go for ugly asian women (esp from indonisia, philippines and vietnam). subhuman central


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Really dumb cope. All the best hapas are wmaf. Charles J Pedersen is the only mixed race individual to win a nobel prize in science, he's wmaf.
> 
> Mike Glover, Charles Melton, Luke plowden, Nathan Adrian all amazing achieving wmaf hapas. The lead in crazy rich Asians was a wmaf hapa.


Any of theses motherfucker made john wick?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

ilikeyogapantsbro said:


> only white incels who cant get laid in the west go for ugly asian women (esp from indonisia, philippines and vietnam). subhuman central


Cope


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Any of theses motherfucker made john wick?


John wicks dad was a wmaf hapa  make sure you know your facts boyo. Keanu reeves is actually a quapa.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

ilikeyogapantsbro said:


> only white incels who cant get laid in the west go for ugly asian women (esp from indonisia, philippines and vietnam). subhuman central


A hole is a hole brother
I usually go for black girls tho cos then at least you can get one with a stacy tier body even if her face ain't all that.
can you relate?


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

ilikeyogapantsbro said:


> only white incels who cant get laid in the west go for ugly asian women (esp from indonisia, philippines and vietnam). subhuman central


We aren't talking about this kind of Asian women. We are talking about Asians living or working in the west. For example, American born Koreans, Chinese, etc. They often study at prestigious universities and make a lot of money.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Best looking hapa is AMWF
> View attachment 948865


I though Keanu reeves was like 1/4 or 1/8 Asian. I think I saw @Maesthetic saying it.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

ilikeyogapantsbro said:


> only white incels who cant get laid in the west go for ugly asian women (esp from indonisia, philippines and vietnam). subhuman central


As opposed to being a khhv like yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> John wicks dad was a wmaf hapa  make sure you know your facts boyo. Keanu reeves is actually a quapa.







Damn he looks so caucasian


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Best looking hapa is AMWF
> View attachment 948865


he's quarter asian and still looks mixed, asian genes are so dominant


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> he's quarter asian and still looks mixed, asian genes are so dominant


His dad literally look asian


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Best looking hapa is AMWF
> View attachment 948865





TraumatisedOgre said:


> he's quarter asian and still looks mixed, asian genes are so dominant





Senhor Cabrito said:


> View attachment 948866
> 
> Damn he looks so caucasian




The wmaf hapa being bad thing is an aznidentity cope to shit on white men.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> His dad literally look asian


ikr, looks like a filipino fisherman


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

I want Madison Beer to sit on my face


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yellow Fever


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> The wmaf hapa being bad thing is an aznidentity cope to shit on white men.


Is nothing related to race, any guy who goes to asian women because fetish is gonna create a mental lil son.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Best looking hapa is AMWF
> View attachment 948865








Mogged by 6'2 special forces wmaf hapa btw


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

Imagine a good-looking American-born Korean/Chinese/Japanese who has a degree from the Ivy league and works in a prestigious field like finance or medicine... Asian-born Asian females are good too as long as they are East Asian (Vietnamese can be OK too) and can earn their own money.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> The wmaf hapa being bad thing is an aznidentity cope to shit on white men.


lel no, it's a bad thing because it creates lil elliot rodgers


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> His dad literally look asian


his dad is mixed race muttttttt


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 948867
> 
> 
> Mogged by 6'2 special forces wmaf hapa btw


I believe looks are not being discussed here bro


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Is nothing related to race, any guy who goes to asian women because fetish is gonna create a mental lil son.


Vast majority of hapas are completely normal, all mixed race individuals have the propensity for identity confusion but saying wmaf hapas are subhuman is leaps above that and just an attempt to shit on white dudes tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

I don't see why WMAF sons would be worse than AMAF.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> And just an attempt to shit on white dudes tbh


You sound someone of BLM


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't see why WMAF sons would be worse than AMAF.


There isn't any, it was a myth started by aznidentity ricecel copers a long time ago. I'd say wmaf hapas actually have higher propensity for typical success in life, especially in Asian countries.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> The wmaf hapa being bad thing is an aznidentity cope to shit on white men.


I posted my pic there and they banned me for looking too white


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> There isn't any, it was a myth started by aznidentity ricecel copers a long time ago. I'd say wmaf hapas actually have higher propensity for typical success in life, especially in Asian countries.


WMAF sons might have worse looks than WMWF but probably not as bad as AMAF. Also, AF mother might give high IQ genes and strong work ethic to hapa son.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't see why WMAF sons would be worse than AMAF.


you do you, it's just hypocrisy when whites claim that they are the best out of the world such as in this forum, for some of them, while they want people of others ethnicities.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I posted my pic there and they banned me for looking too white


They're idiots who luckily were so dumb they caused the hapa subreddit to turn on them. The hapa subreddit is still pretty anti white but it's wayyy better than it used to be


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> you do you, it's just hypocrisy when whites claim that they are the best out of the world such as in this forum, for some of them, while they want people of others ethnicities.


How is it hypocrisy? You can believe you're better than a girl and still marry than her and have kids with her. It's not hypocritical. 

Anyway, who's making that claim exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> WMAF sons might have worse looks than WMWF but probably not as bad as AMAF. Also, AF mother might give high IQ genes and strong work ethic to hapa son.


WMAF only works and this is very risky

If the woman doesn't have monolids, has decent PFL, has a better than average gook maxilla, better nasal bridge than average gook, compact midface


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

In the end all races are the same, all of they play the victim card.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> his dad is mixed race muttttttt



His dad looks a bit like me when I was fat.



africancel said:


> I though Keanu reeves was like 1/4 or 1/8 Asian. I think I saw @Maesthetic saying it.



It's random. This guy, for example, has a japanese dad and a german mom, and he can pass off as Russian. His sister looks 100% Asian though.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> How is it hypocrisy? You can believe you're better than a girl and still marry than her and have kids with her. It's not hypocritical.
> 
> Anyway, who's making that claim exactly?


if you are that proud in your ethnicity, ie in your stromcelism, you shouldn't ever come close to any ethnic woman, nor breed, nor ltr or even str. 
I don't consider any race as better than another, this is all a great cope to me, but i prefer to marry somebody of my ethnicity.

My quote is general there are some whites that believe they are the best cuz of modernity which only did bring bad externalities, but at the same time have no issue getting with ethnic women.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't see why WMAF sons would be worse than AMAF.


-AMAFs have a racial ingroup & a sense of belonging
-AMAFs don't have to grow up wondering why they don't look like either of their parents
-AMAFs don't have to cope with the fact that their mother is most likely a whore
-AMAFs are less susceptible to bein batshit insane
-AMAFs don't get rejected by the asian side of their family


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> if you are that proud in your ethnicity, ie in your stromcelism, you shouldn't ever come close to any ethnic woman, nor breed, nor ltr or even str.
> I don't consider any race as better than another, this is all a great cope to me, but i prefer to marry somebody of my ethnicity.
> 
> My quote is general there are some whites that believe they are the best cuz of modernity which only did bring bad externalities, but at the same time have no issue getting with ethnic women.


They want to every people on earth have white gene


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

elfmaxx said:


> -AMAFs have a racial ingroup & a sense of belonging
> -AMAFs don't have to grow up wondering why they don't look like either of their parents
> -AMAFs don't have to cope with the fact that their mother is most likely a whore
> -AMAFs are less susceptible to bein batshit insane
> -AMAFs don't get rejected by the asian side of their family


They make good action movies


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> WMAF only works and this is very risky
> 
> If the woman doesn't have monolids, has decent PFL, has a better than average gook maxilla, better nasal bridge than average gook, compact midface


I prefer women with double eyelids.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> His dad looks a bit like me when I was fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genetic recombination's me

Most hapas I know look mixed, some look asian passing. I don't know any that look fully white like this guy tho. I know quapas who look fully white but no hapas tbh. It's rare for hapas to look completely white passing unless the asian parent is from SEA or something.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Genetic recombination's me
> 
> Most hapas I know look mixed, some look asian passing. I don't know any that look fully white like this guy tho. I know quapas who look fully white but no hapas tbh. It's rare for hapas to look completely white passing unless the asian parent is from SEA or something.


Are yu hapa?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> They want to every people on earth have white gene


that's hypocrisy and illusion of grandeur. Pharaon tried, he was better and more powerful than every single white, he failed lamely, cuz you can't go against God's will. They will be the same if they believe in that.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 27, 2021)

you are the same guy that like east asian women
average one looks like an ape


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> They're idiots who luckily were so dumb they caused the hapa subreddit to turn on them. The hapa subreddit is still pretty anti white but it's wayyy better than it used to be


Imagine lurking there as a white guy just cause you have an asian wife. Those subreddits are cancer. They're doing exactly what you're doing here which is being obsessed with race.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> that's hypocrisy and illusion of grandeur. Pharaon tried, he was better and more powerful than every single white, he failed lamely, cuz you can't go against God's will. They will be the same if they believe in that.


A stormcels literally believe he was making society better because he's go to university, and gonna have sons with a white girl @fag112 come here jesus you're the only hope for this world


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Genetic recombination's me
> 
> Most hapas I know look mixed, some look asian passing. I don't know any that look fully white like this guy tho. I know quapas who look fully white but no hapas tbh. It's rare for hapas to look completely white passing unless the asian parent is from SEA or something.


 
His father is Japanese, not SEAsian so I don't get your point. What makes you think that SEA hapas are more white passing than East Asian hapas?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

elfmaxx said:


> Are yu hapa?


hapa desu


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> A stormcels literally believe he was making society better because he's go to university, and gonna have sons with a white girl @fag112 come here jesus you're the only hope for this world


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> you're doing here which is being obsessed with race.


That's a American thing


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> hapa desu


おはよう教えます


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> His father is Japanese, not SEAsian so I don't get your point. What makes you think that SEA hapas are more white passing than East Asian hapas?


SEA asians look whiter cause of spanish ancestry. They look more caucasian.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> hapa desu



And you are over 6ft tall, not ugly and have a full head of hair. You should be grateful NGL.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Imagine lurking there as a white guy just cause you have an asian wife. Those subreddits are cancer. They're doing exactly what you're doing here which is being obsessed with race.


This is the only place on the internet we can be racist bro, i gotta let it all out after a hard day of being a white cuck


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> And you are over 6ft tall, not ugly and have a full head of hair. You should be grateful NGL.


he is 5ft5


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> he is 5ft5


5'5.5 actually


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Jan 27, 2021)

Ngl having a retirement plan out of my asian child sounds nice tbh tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I want Madison Beer to sit on my face


jfl at this random post


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Imagine lurking there as a white guy just cause you have an asian wife. Those subreddits are cancer. They're doing exactly what you're doing here which is being obsessed with race.


hmm? taking 10 seconds glances at the frontpages of them isnt as much of a commitment as you seem to think boyo jfl. anyway, beats complaining about being a subhuman and making plans to kms on an incel forum


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> he is 5ft5



NVM. I had a brain slip and mistook him momentarily for @Native .


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

africancel said:


> I though Keanu reeves was like 1/4 or 1/8 Asian. I think I saw @Maesthetic saying it.


He is half polynesian/hawaian by his father and half british by his mother 

He just have a great great chinese grandma making him 1/8 chinese 

He is also portuguese, english, irish, german


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Best looking hapa is AMWF
> View attachment 948865


Is he is 1/8 chink


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> that's hypocrisy and illusion of grandeur. Pharaon tried, he was better and more powerful than every single white, he failed lamely, cuz you can't go against God's will. They will be the same if they believe in that.


You take every chance you get to say someone non white is better than whites. You're racist.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> You take every chance you get to say someone non white is better than whites. You're racist.


i stated pharaon explicitely to show that illusion of grandeur is not a white thing.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> if you are that proud in your ethnicity, ie in your stromcelism, you shouldn't ever come close to any ethnic woman, nor breed, nor ltr or even str.
> I don't consider any race as better than another, this is all a great cope to me, but i prefer to marry somebody of my ethnicity.
> 
> My quote is general there are some whites that believe they are the best cuz of modernity which only did bring bad externalities, but at the same time have no issue getting with ethnic women.


youre mistaking the group for hte individual


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> youre mistaking the group for hte individual


i never do generalization. whites as a group are not better or worse than non whites


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

@streege you were banned when i made that thread about being 5'5

how did u know


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i stated pharaon explicitely to show that illusion of grandeur is not a white thing.


you stated he was better than every white man ever, just to explicitly point out you think the greatest man is non white


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @streege you were banned when i made that thread about being 5'5
> 
> how did u know


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i never do generalization. whites as a group are not better or worse than non whites


I'm referring to your hypothetical "stormcel".


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> you stated he was better than every white man ever, just to explicitly point out you think the greatest man is non white


"better" materialistically for sure, yes, ie the richest, the most powerful individual known of history. Was it a good thing or did turn it out well? no


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


>


why are you jfl reacting me man i hate being turbomanlet


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> NVM. I had a brain slip and mistook him momentarily for @Native .


he's my alt but don't tell mods I want to continue larping


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> I'm referring to your hypothetical "stormcel".


yes, it exactly what it means : a very minority of whites. 
I'll be the same against black that use slavery victimization to try to trigger current whites, etc etc


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> White males are aesthetic gods with natural charm. Asian women are beautiful, hard-working, high IQ women with good values.
> 
> In before copers who can't attract Asian hotties "muh racial purity "


What about your kids? How do you know which Asians had surgery and which didn't? In South Korea half of females had surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> "better" materialistically for sure, yes, ie the richest, the most powerful individual known of history. Was it a good thing or did turn it out well? no


History is a complex thing


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> yes, it exactly what it means : a very minority of whites.
> I'll be the same against black that use slavery victimization to try to trigger current whites, etc etc


I'm talking about your view of how they percieve themselves vs their decision to procreate with a non-white. White men breeding out is super old, happened in the colonial days and even before that. Do you think those guys weren't racist? All the way back then? Doubt it. It's not as complicated as you think


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> You're racist


You should create White Lives Matter


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> What about your kids?


Daughters will be hotties. Sons might be good-looking if they look white. If not, they might have a high IQ so they can have a successful career and earn $$$ and betabux.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> I'm talking about your view of how they percieve themselves vs their decision to procreate with a non-white. White men breeding out is super old, happened in the colonial days and even before that. Do you think those guys weren't racist? All the way back then? Doubt it. It's not as complicated as you think


oh then sure : They are hypocritical and/or paradoxical, and/or autistic low iq.
You can't be sinceer with yourself and your cope to believe that you'r by essence better than another race - this is blatantly false, you'r better individually by what you achieved, and your virtue, your race has nothing to do with that - and yet breed and marry people of race you deem to be """inferior".


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> You should create White Lives Matter


good idea tbh so many ppl racist against whites


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Daughters will be hotties. Sons might be good-looking if they look white. If not, they might have a high IQ so they can have a successful career and earn $$$ and betabux.


I'm half mongol, half white, it's very hard to find the proper balance between certain races. 

Also girls will always be hotties if they're lean. Girls have to do basically nothing except eat good, train a bit and make-up to look good.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> oh then sure : They are hypocritical and/or paradoxical, and/or autistic low iq.


how so? you're mistaking group superiority for individual superiority. 

its not complicated.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> oh then sure : They are hypocritical and/or paradoxical, and/or autistic low iq.
> You can't be sinceer with yourself and your cope to believe that you'r by essence better than another race - this is blatantly false, you'r better individually by what you achieved, and your virtue, your race has nothing to do with that - and yet breed and marry people of race you deem to be """inferior".


people cope with ancestors for not doing anything great for society


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> how so? you're mistaking group superiority for individual superiority.
> 
> its not complicated.


elab. 
I don't get it how it's individual superiority when the said individual believes his supeority is due to the essence of his race, ie that everyone sharing the same race, is in essence, better.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I'm half mongol, half white, it's very hard to find the proper balance between certain races.
> 
> Also girls will always be hotties if they're lean. Girls have to do basically nothing except eat good, train a bit and make-up to look good.


Sure.

And about girls, yes, you are right and you prove my point. It's only the sons that might have problems. And having sons is not guaranteed.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> people cope with ancestors for not doing anything great for society


it's sad, you won't face god with your ancestors accomplishment, you'll face him with what you did and achieved by your hands, your thoughts, and behaviour.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @streege you were banned when i made that thread about being 5'5
> 
> how did u know


lurking bastard


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> elab.
> I don't get it how it's individual superiority when the said individual believes his supeority is due to the essence of his race, ie that everyone sharing the same race, is in essence, better.


I thought he just not explained so well


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Best looking hapa is AMWF
> View attachment 948865


And the best looking hapa is WMAF





View attachment Kristin.webp


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> lurking bastard


that's nasty


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> His dad looks a bit like me when I was fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it in his cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> it's sad, you won't face god with your ancestors accomplishment, you'll face him with what you did and achieved by your hands, your thoughts, and behaviour.


I don't care with my ancestors, I just find out where my white heritage was in 2020


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> elab.
> I don't get it how it's individual superiority when the said individual believes his supeority is due to the essence of his race, ie that everyone sharing the same race, is in essence, better.


why would it have to be completely, and not a threshold? for instance, on average, they may consider their people to be superior, but a top 10% of another race may be better than so much of his race. looking at the possibility that one race contains greater outliers in different realms (which is true), one could even hold the belief that one race is on average better, but the best of another race is better than the best of their own race.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> And the best looking hapa is WMAF
> View attachment 948889
> 
> View attachment 948890
> ...


Nose bridge pill is brutal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I'm half mongol, half white, it's very hard to find the proper balance between certain races.
> 
> Also girls will always be hotties if they're lean. Girls have to do basically nothing except eat good, train a bit and make-up to look good.


wdym mongrel? not sea/japanese alike but more central asian/ genghis khan, or hazara alike?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> View attachment 948866
> 
> Damn he looks so caucasian


Hawaian arent Caucasian retard 
We just that he isnt east asian


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> why would it have to be completely, and not a threshold? for instance, on average, they may consider their people to be superior, but a top 10% of another race may be better than so much of his race. looking at the possibility that one race contains greater outliers in different realms (which is true), one could even hold the belief that one race is on average better, but the best of another race is better than the best of their own race.


You're best then every white guy?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Hawaian arent Caucasian retard
> We just that he isnt east asian


You missed the joke


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> And the best looking hapa is WMAF
> View attachment 948889
> 
> View attachment 948890
> ...


Looks good. She won't spend her life complaining about being hapa on some deranged subreddit.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> And the best looking hapa is WMAF
> View attachment 948889
> 
> View attachment 948890
> ...


ideal mixed eye area ngl, I actually have similar eyes but they're light brown


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> wdym mongrel? not sea/japanese alike but more central asian/ genghis khan, or hazara alike?


Genghis khan asian.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> why would it have to be completely, and not a threshold? for instance, on average, they may consider their people to be superior, but a top 10% of another race may be better than so much of his race. looking at the possibility that one race contains greater outliers in different realms (which is true), one could even hold the belief that one race is on average better, but the best of another race is better than the best of their own race.


it's the same issue, it's end up believing people are better on average due to their race.
This is non sense.
If it was race that determined everything, why were arabs ruling the world for 8 centuries, while whites were the lowest of the low, and then it was the opposite?
Why most of the old times civilization were either iranian alike or african/arab and not white as in anglo saxon, celts, nordic? why were nordics only known for a long period of time for beeing barbarics ? etc.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I'm half mongol, half white, it's very hard to find the proper balance between certain races.
> 
> Also girls will always be hotties if they're lean. Girls have to do basically nothing except eat good, train a bit and make-up to look good.


Some mongols have IE genes 
And Turkics are the result of IE men cooming in siberian, Mongol, altaics pussy 


So you probably look like a central asian


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> And the best looking hapa is WMAF
> View attachment 948889
> 
> View attachment 948890
> ...


Amazing looks. I don't think her sons will benefit from it though.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> lurking bastard


Your sig is one of the best madison gifs im glad u joined madison gang


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Nose bridge pill is brutal


nose tip pill is more brutal


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> it's the same issue, it's end up believing people are better on average due to their race.
> This is non sense.
> If it was race that determined everything, why were arabs ruling the world for 8 centuries, while whites were the lowest of the low, and then it was the opposite?
> Why most of the old times civilization were either iranian alike or african/arab and not white as in anglo saxon, celts, nordic? why were nordics only known for a long period of time for beeing barbarics ? etc.


I wouldnt say that they were barbarians/savages 

Just lower than Middle eastern Civs 
But the thing is that they survived and thrived while mid east civs not


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Amazing looks. I don't think her sons will benefit from it though.


@Alarico8 gives off in some pics griffith alike vibes tbh


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Your sig is one of the best madison gifs im glad u joined madison gang


i didn't know who she was tbh. that smile is just so comforting. it makes me feel at ease


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> nose tip pill is more brutal


Up turned is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Looks good. She won't spend her life complaining about being hapa on some deranged subreddit.



Maybe you're right, but hapa women IRL look closer to this.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I wouldnt say that they were barbarians/savages
> 
> Just lower than Middle eastern Civs
> But the thing is that they survived and thrived while mid east civs not


i agree on that, the term barbaric was created by romans to designate all those that were different than them, you'r only the barber of the others, it's a non sense term, but you got my point, that's the mainstream opinion.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Maybe you're right, but hapa women IRL looks closer to this.
> 
> View attachment 948897
> 
> ...


Don't worry, they won't have a problem finding STR or LTR.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Maybe you're right, but hapa women IRL looks closer to this.
> 
> View attachment 948897
> 
> ...


well still well above average hapa wdym? the average hapa woman i see don't like even close to that at all


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Maybe you're right, but hapa women IRL looks closer to this.
> 
> View attachment 948897
> 
> ...


They're hot but hapa women do not look like that on average. I know lots of hapa girls and none look as white as them.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Maybe you're right, but hapa women IRL looks closer to this.
> 
> View attachment 948897
> 
> ...


Where is the huge milkers?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> i didn't know who she was tbh. that smile is just so comforting. it makes me feel at ease


Her face makes me feel like fainting


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i agree on that, the term barbaric was created by romans to designate all those that were different than them, you'r only the barber of the others, it's a non sense term, but you got my point, that's the mainstream opinion.


They destroyed Roma so people hate barbarians because of that


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> You're best then every white guy?


what? not even close to what im saying man.



streege said:


> it's the same issue, it's end up believing people are better on average due to their race.
> This is non sense.
> If it was race that determined everything, why were arabs ruling the world for 8 centuries, while whites were the lowest of the low, and then it was the opposite?
> Why most of the old times civilization were either iranian alike or african/arab and not white as in anglo saxon, celts, nordic? why were nordics only known for a long period of time for beeing barbarics ? etc.


ok, first of all you're missing the point entirely. reread my post. 

second of all, as i said, more proof you're racist against whites. you love to interject randomly every chance you get about some time span or some person where x person or x group were better than whites. muh muh islamic golden age. give me a second, i'll post a flowchart destroying this islamic supremacist cope you have momentarily.

not to mention your incessant nagging attempt at splitting nordics and meds as whites vs non whites. typical d&c trickery shit. i have family that would be considered med yet i look nw european. they are far closer together than you and actual meds are. youre legitimately just a racist piece of shit who larps as non racist but i bet if you knew whites in person you'd bring them down subtlely every chance you get.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

Every country and race has a chance to thrive if they focus on creating good institutions, having a high trust = following the rules. Infighting, low trust people, and corruption ruins countries.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> They're hot but hapa women do not look like that on average. I know lots of hapa girls and none look as white as them.


avrage hapa looks like that, obv younger but you got my point


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

What are the probabilities of having a son or daughter? 50/50 or was it something else?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> it's sad, you won't face god with your ancestors accomplishment, you'll face him with what you did and achieved by your hands, your thoughts, and behaviour.


Land and Blood is still very important in my eyes 
I can understand the reasoning of the nazis for exemple 

Religion is personnal


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> what? not even close to what im saying man.
> 
> 
> ok, first of all you're missing the point entirely. reread my post.
> ...


You're calling him racist because he's disagreeing of your point, you literally are BLM white edition.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> what? not even close to what im saying man.
> 
> 
> ok, first of all you're missing the point entirely. reread my post.
> ...


you sure you don't have mental issues?
You literally call ethnics N, S, and stuffs, while i don't insult whites, and just say what it is, and you call me racist?
While you the proper degen who made daily threads about how whites are a blessing for mankind, while it's just a difference in features?
You literally fuck chink and are proud of it as a white suprematist, what should i say to you, especially given you claim to be a believer ?
What kind of hypocrisy is that?

Even on this forum i have more whites friends and guys of every ethnicity than you, i don't like to put myself forward, but that's just enough autism from you that need to put in context. 
Ask them if i'm as you described.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> it's the same issue, it's end up believing people are better on average due to their race.
> This is non sense.
> If it was race that determined everything, why were arabs ruling the world for 8 centuries, while whites were the lowest of the low, and then it was the opposite?
> Why most of the old times civilization were either iranian alike or african/arab and not white as in anglo saxon, celts, nordic? why were nordics only known for a long period of time for beeing barbarics ? etc.


"muh muh muhhhh islamic golden age while whites werent shit!!!"

check the graph you coping retard. muslims only peaked once together, and even when they peaked, there were still white societies that were doing amazing and definitely not "muhhh LOWEST OF TEH LOW". And when muslims werent at their peak? They legitimately WERE the lowest of the low. 

and overall, whites have had much more peaks and dominance over history than any other race. AND history is compounding. all that matters is whats most relevant and most recent - and whites obviously dominated that.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

Blah blah, what's this bullshit about Middle East's golden age? We are talking about WMAF here.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 27, 2021)

PYT said:


> I hate asian women
> 
> Would honestly prefer breeding with a black girl than a asian or indian


based, im finna make some mulatto moggers


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> it's the same issue, it's end up believing people are better on average due to their race.
> This is non sense.
> If it was race that determined everything, why were arabs ruling the world for 8 centuries, while whites were the lowest of the low, and then it was the opposite?
> Why most of the old times civilization were either iranian alike or african/arab and not white as in anglo saxon, celts, nordic? why were nordics only known for a long period of time for beeing barbarics ? etc.


what world did arabs rule? and iranians (and kurds too) are aryanissimo so checkmate


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> You're calling him racist because he's disagreeing of your point, you literally are BLM white edition.


bruh, you have no idea what you're talking about. me and streege have been arguing about this shit for ages. i've called him out on him being lowkey racist against whites many times, before you even signed up on the forum. you're talking about something you don't understand man.



streege said:


> you sure you don't have mental issues?
> You literally call ethnics N, S, and stuffs, while i don't insult whites, and just say what it is, and you call me racist?
> While you the proper degen who made daily threads about how whites are a blessing for mankind, while it's just a difference in features?
> You literally fuck chink and are proud of it as a white suprematist, what should i say to you, especially given you claim to be a believer ?
> ...


post one example where I called an ethnic a racial epithet where they didn't call me one first. you always make this claim lmfao yet have never backed it up. you're delusional.

im not a white supremacist, but you are definitely bluepilled.

and also nah, i have way more ethnic friends than you have white friends.


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> White males are aesthetic gods with natural charm. Asian women are beautiful, hard-working, high IQ women with good values.
> 
> In before copers who can't attract Asian hotties "muh racial purity "


you're finnish tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Land and Blood is still very important in my eyes
> I can understand the reasoning of the nazis for exemple
> 
> Religion is personnal


i'm not saying to deny it, but to believe you'r the best people as @RealLooksmaxxer just because of your skin color, or feature, or whatever vanity accomplishement did your ancestors - religious accomplishement are different in my eyes - is a big fat cope.
Be proud of what you are because it's from God, but don't be racist or suprematist, this life is too short for such autism.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Up turned is ideal


My avi nose is ideal on a male


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Some mongols have IE genes
> And Turkics are the result of IE men cooming in siberian, Mongol, altaics pussy
> 
> 
> So you probably look like a central asian


What are IE genes?

I didn't wanna doxx myself so I made a picture with a mask on, also my eye area and zygos are my best. My cheeks look a bit fat, there is zero jaw angularity and my lips are very small in width compared to my face.

I'll be surprised if anyone here can exactly point out what two races mixed to get this:


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Blah blah, what's this bullshit about Middle East's golden age? We are talking about WMAF here.


he loves to shoehorn that in there because he lowkey believes he is superior to white people and all other races.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i'm not saying to deny it, but to believe you'r the best people as @RealLooksmaxxer just because of your skin color, or feature, or whatever vanity accomplishement did your ancestors - religious accomplishement are different in my eyes - is a big fat cope.
> Be proud of what you are because it's from God, but don't be racist or suprematist, this life is too short for such autism.


prove to me i think im the best just because of my skin color/race. specifically those words


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i'm not saying to deny it, but to believe you'r the best people as @RealLooksmaxxer just because of your skin color, or feature, or whatever vanity accomplishement did your ancestors - religious accomplishement are different in my eyes - is a big fat cope.
> Be proud of what you are because it's from God, but don't be racist or suprematist, this life is too short for such autism.


Im not anti anyone 
Im just pro my race


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> he loves to shoehorn that in there because he lowkey believes he is superior to white people and all other races.


What's his ethnicity?


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Retards here think our enemies are different races when it's male oppression in broad daylight everywhere.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> What are IE genes?
> 
> I didn't wanna doxx myself so I made a picture with a mask on, also my eye area and zygos are my best. My cheeks look a bit fat, there is zero jaw angularity and my lips are very small in width compared to my face.
> 
> ...


central asian and some kind of central european imo


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> What's his ethnicity?


he's kurdish, btw if you mention anything about kurds dating white men he'll flip out and say it'd never happen.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> What are IE genes?
> 
> I didn't wanna doxx myself so I made a picture with a mask on, also my eye area and zygos are my best. My cheeks look a bit fat, there is zero jaw angularity and my lips are very small in width compared to my face.
> 
> ...


IE mean Indo European 

Man you look like the average frenchman 
Its so fucking weird 
Would never guess you are a mongol


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> he's kurdish, btw if you mention anything about kurds dating white men he'll flip out and say it'd never happen.


Of course that happens. Why would he flip out? I have also found that in general girls from that region don't mind dating white guys.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> What are IE genes?
> 
> I didn't wanna doxx myself so I made a picture with a mask on, also my eye area and zygos are my best. My cheeks look a bit fat, there is zero jaw angularity and my lips are very small in width compared to my face.
> 
> ...


You look white.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> what world did arabs rule? and iranians (and kurds too) are aryanissimo so checkmate


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> What are the probabilities of having a son or daughter? 50/50 or was it something else?



I'd say it varies from couple to couple. My cousin has Aussie wife and they have three daughters and one son. Meanwhile his sister is married to an American guy and she has one daughter and one son.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> central asian and some kind of central european imo


Wrong on central European.


Maesthetic said:


> IE mean Indo European
> 
> Man you look like the average frenchman
> Its so fucking weird
> Would never guess you are a mongol


I don't look french at all, I've been to France. Nobody ever talked French to me there. I am definitely mongol, people often think I'm Turkish though.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

@RealLooksmaxxer
*You have allowed this Stormcel to twist your mind until now... until now you have become the very thing you swore to destroy.*


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Wrong on central European.
> 
> I don't look french at all, I've been to France. Nobody ever talked French to me there. I am definitely mongol, people often think I'm Turkish though.


Believe me you look french 
I live in france 
And i havent saw you whitout the mask


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> he loves to shoehorn that in there because he lowkey believes he is superior to white people and all other races.


I never sayed that, but nerdic ppl don't wash they'r ass, put they'r grand parents in old ppl houses, to rot, also fuck left and right, eat pig, etc. etc. you'r coping


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> I never sayed that, but nerdic ppl don't wash they'r ass, put they'r grand parents in old ppl houses, to rot, also fuck left and right, eat pig, etc. etc. you'r coping


@streege


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> WMAF creates only mental lil people


Ricecel cope


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> I never sayed that, but nerdic ppl don't wash they'r ass, put they'r grand parents in old ppl houses, to rot, also fuck left and right, eat pig, etc. etc. you'r coping


he says so much lowkey racist shit against whites lmao. also he has definitely used the term nerdic before i've seen that. and idk where he got the idea whites dont wash their asses LMFAO



Senhor Cabrito said:


> @RealLooksmaxxer
> *You have allowed this Stormcel to twist your mind until now... until now you have become the very thing you swore to destroy.*


im not a stormcel man i just dont like when others shit on whites


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 948907


ik im just messing with streege


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> prove to me i think im the best just because of my skin color/race. specifically those words


Please stop this *concupiscence* and arrogance with me, when you made a thread that says explicitely :

White people are truly a blessing upon Earth.

I have traveled the world and seen the planet. I have been to many, many countries around the world. *All of them pale in comparison to the standards of Western civilization.*

Ethnics, especially if you haven't lived outside the West, you don't have any idea how much of a blessing upon the world white people have been.

*Walking through slums in 3rd world non-white countries will teach you all there is to know about non-whites. It's almost as if non-whites have a general hatred for beauty, for aesthetics, for cleanliness*.

This is even reflected in the way non-white countries populate themselves: instead of creating life which has the purpose of living, they create life just to create life - like the over abundance of children per family in South-Asian and African countries, or the limited child-count of countries like Japan, Korea, and China who are created to look after parents and serve as worker drones. Whites have been populating for the ideals of beauty, romance, and love for ages, as has been written about in Western literature for ages. This is very likely the reason why whites are more beautiful on average - beauty is a part of the white man's culture, and all other cultural attempts at that are nothing more than the appropriation the left so lauds.

*The greatest gift a non-white can be given, and only after proving they're worthy, is entering into the white Caucasoid gene pool. Whether it is a white man gifting an ethnic woman his sperm, or an ethnic man finally being deemed worthy by a white woman, it is the pinnacle and utmost way to say that they have reached the genetic expression level required to join the most amazing legacy the Earth has ever seen.*

Whites are truly a blessing upon this world




*Nigga really is saying that whites are a literal blessing for others ethnicities, ie they are saint and above them and should be followed since that's what it means, and the best to happen for ethnics is to be breed by whites, and yet has the audacity to say he is not a white suprematist.*

@Maesthetic @brbbrah @lutte @WadlowMaxxing etc


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> I never sayed that, but nerdic ppl don't wash they'r ass, put they'r grand parents in old ppl houses, to rot, also fuck left and right, eat pig, etc. etc. you'r coping


Are you a Kurd too?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Ricecel cope


I'm not even asian jfl


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> Please stop this *concupiscence* and arrogance with me, when you made a thread that says explicitely :
> 
> White people are truly a blessing upon Earth.
> 
> ...


He was joking in this thread


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> Please stop this *concupiscence* and arrogance with me, when you made a thread that says explicitely :
> 
> White people are truly a blessing upon Earth.
> 
> ...


Cope, I can say that they've done great things in the world but they are not inherently more worthy of living the human experience than others, which is what white supremacism boils down to. Also the thread was 90% satire.

Also stop tagging people it looks gay. Lutte's already here calling you out.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> I'm not even asian jfl


Then why you defend them like it was your family ?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Are you a Kurd too?


He's parodying the things @streege has said in the past.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Then why you defend them like it was your family ?


@Senhor Cabrito is just repeating things he's likely seen on other websites, he is yet to be educated on why it's bad for caucasoid people when individuals say that. He is learning though


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Then why you defend them like it was your family ?


A asian friend show me the response in a test when I was in kindergarten


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Are you a Kurd too?


Yes, btw, kurds are NOT iranian or arab we are ancient ppl, pious sunni, not practice mut'a, etc. etc.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> @Senhor Cabrito is just repeating things he's likely seen on other websites, he is yet to be educated on why it's bad for caucasoid people when individuals say that. He is learning though


Why you talk if you're my father?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Cope, I can say that they've done great things in the world but they are not inherently more worthy of living the human experience than others, which is what white supremacism boils down to. Also the thread was 90% satire.
> 
> Also stop tagging people it looks gay. Lutte's already here calling you out.


ask him if he called me out.
Nigga you'r not only saying they did great things, *you'r saying non whites have done nothing, are not a blessing compared to what whites are, and all their purpose if they are worthy that is, is to be fucked or fuck whites people.
This is circular reasoning : In your eyes whites have done the most, because of their race, and ethnicity, not because of contingency or what they achieved, or else you would never spit on non whites like you did in your biased thread and say whites are a blessing*.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

I only thank white race for giving me caucasian skull


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> the term nerdic


i usually use this term definitively when i talk in pm with the nordics guys @lutte and @Intjcel and they know why


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> ask him if he called me out.


I don't have to ask I can see it with my own two eyes. Even if it seems like he's just joking the subtext is real boyo.


streege said:


> Nigga you'r not only saying they did great things, you'r saying non whites have done nothing, are not a blessing compared to what whites are, and all their purpose if they are worthy that is, is to be fucked or fuck whites people.


Proof that's what I'm saying? You can't deny whites have a great legacy and have done amazing things. Even on this forum we see how much white women are valued. But your problem isn't with that, it's with white men having value, too - because you despise them.


streege said:


> This is circular reasoning : In your eyes whites have done the most, because of their race, and ethnicity, not because of contingency or what they achieved, or else you would never spit on non whites like you did in your biased thread and say whites are a blessing.


I never spit on non-whites once.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


>


Nah dude @PYT is right with asian female you would breed short unatheltic and ugly manlets with a black female tho you would breed kelly oubre type niggas, lighstkin, tall , atheltic , future nba players


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Why you talk if you're my father?


How so? I felt it more of a vibe of a mutually educating comradery.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You look white.


I am half white, so. And my upper area is indeed very white.


Maesthetic said:


> Believe me you look french
> I live in france
> And i havent saw you whitout the mask


Yeah I have major lip and lower third failo compared to the rest:






Lol at that camera distortion though, that's an ultra-wide TV in the back!!! It's suddenly almost a square.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 27, 2021)

I have never met a white woman in my life who works as hard as an asian woman. Maybe the reason white men are so good at coming up with new efficient labor saving devices is because their women never did any work jfl


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> How so? I felt it more of a vibe of a mutually educating comradery.


My father talks like you


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jfl I love these types of threads


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I am half white, so. And my upper area is indeed very white.
> 
> Yeah I have major lip and lower third failo compared to the rest:
> 
> ...


idk the scleral show says southern european but the skin color says northern or slavic so im at a loss


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i usually use this term definitively when i talk in pm with the nordics guys @lutte and @Intjcel and they know why


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Nah dude @PYT is right with asian female you would breed short unatheltic and ugly manlets with a black female tho you would breed kelly oubre type niggas, lighstkin, tall , atheltic , future nba players


This


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> My father talks like you


sorry if that bothers you


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Why?


Because he uses it as a "joke" when in reality it's a dig at your ethnicity. Imagine the reverse, he'd be upset by it.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I am half white, so. And my upper area is indeed very white.
> 
> Yeah I have major lip and lower third failo compared to the rest:
> 
> ...


You look more french here


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> idk the scleral show says southern european but the skin color says northern or slavic so im at a loss


ethnic Russian + central Asian.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I am half white, so. And my upper area is indeed very white.
> 
> Yeah I have major lip and lower third failo compared to the rest:
> 
> ...


If i saw you here i wouldn't say your hapa. You have a better coloring than 90 percent of french guys here. coloring wise your closest pheno would be celtic, but you don't look that much celtic. Overall you look definitively white and will be mistaken as such, not necessary as a french guy tho.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You look more french here


I ought to go and slay some French women then.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> ethnic Russian + central Asian.


so where in specific is your asian side from? what country?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I ought to go and slay some French women then.


If you are tall yes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Why?


cuz of your familial behaviour that i find sad, your coldness sometimes, and your ability to not see your have mental issue/autism and your issue is not looks. But that's not meant to hurt anyone, just for the lulz, i accept when people call me turd when i know who says it.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> If you are tall yes


tbh


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> If i saw you here i wouldn't say your hapa. You have a better coloring than 90 percent of french guys here. coloring wise your closest pheno would be celtic, but you don't look that much celtic. Overall you look definitively white and will be mistaken as such, not necessary as a french guy tho.


Winter + carrotmaxxing right now. As for being treated as white it depends, people have said I look European-Turkish typically. Most haven't heard of the country I come from.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> sorry if that bothers you


It's okay


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> tbh


Tbh


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Winter + carrotmaxxing right now. As for being treated as white it depends, people have said I look European-Turkish typically. Most haven't heard of the country I come from.


You look kazakh tbh


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jan 27, 2021)

@Senhor Cabrito what is your background?i think you look kinda native american


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Winter + carrotmaxxing right now. As for being treated as white it depends, people have said I look European-Turkish typically. Most haven't heard of the country I come from.


would guess you'r from eastern russia/ some central asia mixed country like daghestan or something. Mirin skincare maxxing. Carrot maxxing is legit when you'r this pale.


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Winter + carrotmaxxing right now. As for being treated as white it depends, people have said I look European-Turkish typically. Most haven't heard of the country I come from.


what country?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> @Senhor Cabrito what is your background?i think you look kinda native american


Português e provavelmente alguém escravo de alguma tribo africana


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> You look kazakh tbh


no imo, kazakh have on average way more asian admixture, this is average kazakh


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> no imo, kazakh have on average way more asian admixture, this is average kazakh
> View attachment 948921


Russian Kazakh looks like him


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> no imo, kazakh have on average way more asian admixture, this is average kazakh
> View attachment 948921


Some Kazakh girls are GL. Not very common in the West tho.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I ought to go and slay some French women then.



The problem is the facial flatness, you have inherited a facial bone structure similar to that present mostly in East Asians. Otherwise you would be much more attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Some Kazakh girls are GL. Not very common in the West tho.


agree, i'll give you that imo, hapa girls that are gl, or kazakh ones that are gl tend to be ideal, more than whites, especially nordics who are too masc, because they have the good neoteonous admixture, but full asian, i can't find really attractive because of flat faces.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> cuz of your familial behaviour that i find sad, your coldness sometimes, and your ability to not see your have mental issue/autism and your issue is not looks. But that's not meant to hurt anyone, just for the lulz, i accept when people call me turd when i know who says it.


I don't have any/majority of those though?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> I don't have any/majority of those though?


bro...


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> no imo, kazakh have on average way more asian admixture, this is average kazakh
> View attachment 948921


Ulug'bek Rahmatullayev


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> agree, i'll give you that imo, hapa girls that are gl, or kazakh ones that are gl tend to be ideal, more than whites, especially nordics who are too masc, because they have the good neoteonous admixture, but full asian, i can't find really attractive because of flat faces.



What do you think of this hapa girl? Do you think she is good looking?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> he's kurdish, btw if you mention anything about kurds dating white men he'll flip out and say it'd never happen.


i already stated, as long as they share the same faith and are faithful it's their lifes, but i get bothered when i see degen people close to my phenotype, very much. This is the image i want to give.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i already stated, as long as they share the same faith and are faithful it's their lifes, but i get bothered when i see degen people close to my phenotype, very much. This is the image i want to give.


Same faith? I'm an atheist and it definitely wasn't a problem for those Middle Eastern girls that I found from Tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> What do you think of this hapa girl? Do you think she is good looking?
> 
> View attachment 948923
> View attachment 948924
> View attachment 948926


looks like a tranny, idk why you have such tastes, but i guess us males have larger tastes than women.
this one is not a stacy at all, hapa one, but i like her vibes, looks way more neotenous than the one you showed :





Other than that, hapa wise, imo dasha taran is ideal.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> so where in specific is your asian side from? what country?


I hate doxxing myself but it's Uzbek.


Maesthetic said:


> If you are tall yes


6'2.8 thank god.



streege said:


> no imo, kazakh have on average way more asian admixture, this is average kazakh
> View attachment 948921


Yeah I am not kazakh, Uzbek, but my dad looked mixed Uzbek, he already had grey-light eyes.



lutte said:


> what country?


Hollande.



RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Russian Kazakh looks like him


Okay I'll spill the exact beans: About 40% Ethnic Russian, 10% Iranian, 40% Uzbek, 10% Unknown(dad has light grey eyes, idk from where, I never knew him, only saw a picture).


Wallenberg said:


> Some Kazakh girls are GL. Not very common in the West tho.


Yeah I also find some mongoloid females very GL.









Chineseguyslefort said:


> The problem is the facial flatness, you have inherited a facial bone structure similar to that present mostly in East Asians. Otherwise you would be much more attractive.


Yeah, you're right, my face from the side is extremely flat.


Personally I am still most attracted to Russian or Russian-mixed female faces, maybe it's in my genes:















Chineseguyslefort said:


> What do you think of this hapa girl? Do you think she is good looking?
> 
> View attachment 948923
> View attachment 948924
> View attachment 948926


Actually kind of is, even though failo feautures, but there's something about her.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Same faith? I'm an atheist and it definitely wasn't a problem for those Middle Eastern girls that I found from Tinder.


or at least not degen, yes. Well middle east is a broad term, there are countries that are way more trads and others that are not at all so it's not surprising, but where i come from tinder don't exist and it's better like that tbh, tinder is only making women and men sluttier, and erasing the possibility of a good marriage and family


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ulug'bek Rahmatullayev


his songs are good tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> or at least not degen, yes. Well middle east is a broad term, there are countries that are way more trads and others that are not at all so it's not surprising, but where i come from tinder don't exist and it's better like that tbh, tinder is only making women and men sluttier, and erasing the possibility of a good marriage and family


I have the most experience with Iranians and Egyptians. Iranian girls are nice. Also, one Afghanistan girl was curious about sex. I think girls from those countries tend to become quite non-traditional when they move to Europe/the US and find Tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I have the most experience with Iranians and Egyptians. Iranian girls are nice. Also, one Afghanistan girl was curious about sex. I think girls from those countries tend to become quite non-traditional when they move to Europe/the US and find Tinder.


sometimes yes that's what happens. I'm suprised for egypt because it's a rather more trad country than the others two, but iran is mostly degen central, and afghans girls are also known for not beeing particularly pious sometimes.
It's all about a good raising, if you force your kids nothing good will come out.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i already stated, as long as they share the same faith and are faithful it's their lifes, but i get bothered when i see degen people close to my phenotype, very much. This is the image i want to give.



Western women are becoming more degenerate these days can't cope with this bullshit anymore. Truly disgusting of modern females in 2020.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> sometimes yes that's what happens. I'm suprised for egypt because it's a rather more trad country than the others two, but iran is mostly degen central, and afghans girls are also known for not beeing particularly pious sometimes.
> It's all about a good raising, if you force your kids nothing good will come out.


I matched with a Lebanese girl some time ago but haven't talked about sex with her. Lebanon is one of the most non-trad countries in the region right?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Western women are becoming more degenerate these days can't cope with this bullshit anymore. Truly disgusting of modern females in 2020.


i can't marry a white woman or even a woman of the west due to that, too risky, had too much experiment that turned out to be like that, not a single made me enough satisfied. 
It's sad because i've grow up in the west, so i share more with western people than the others, but i have to be pragmatic.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I matched with a Lebanese girl some time ago but haven't talked about sex with her. Lebanon is one of the most non-trad countries in the region right?


a good part of lebanon yes. There is a minority that is not tho, but overall it is, yes, with iran imo


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

And there was even this 33 yo Iranian woman who tried to get me and 20 yo Iranian girl together lol. Like in LTR way, not STR. That's a bit weird.


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> sometimes yes that's what happens. I'm suprised for egypt because it's a rather more trad country than the others two, but iran is mostly degen central, and afghans girls are also known for not beeing particularly pious sometimes.
> It's all about a good raising, if you force your kids nothing good will come out.


why do you hate iran btw


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> And there was even this 33 yo Iranian woman who tried to get me and 20 yo Iranian girl together lol. Like in LTR way, not STR. That's a bit weird.


i told you iran is degen central, @sytyl tbh.
I also have experiences with them like that myself, and know others and even know friends that were put in same weird degen situations.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> why do you hate iran btw


i don't "hate" anyone as a whole, but i dislike a trend in iran, regarding their insane degeneracy, and all of this stems of their falsehood that is shia and coming from their "molah", that have beards full of poo, symbolically.
I mean, what do you expect from people who make legal mut'a?

I'm fine if they accept their degeneracy, but i don't like hypocrites, that hide it and do worse than those who don't hide it. Iran is typical example.


----------



## PYT (Jan 27, 2021)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Nah dude @PYT is right with asian female you would breed short unatheltic and ugly manlets with a black female tho you would breed kelly oubre type niggas, lighstkin, tall , atheltic , future nba players


Exactly this nigga gets me. Even if he was ugly he could run BBC game. What the fuck are asians gonna run if they come out ugly?


----------



## Deleted member 11835 (Jan 27, 2021)

wow after 3 hours you retards are still going at it, get a life maybe? jfl


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i told you iran is degen central, @sytyl tbh.
> I also have experiences with them like that myself, and know others and even know friends that were put in same weird degen situations.


But to be honest, some Iranian girls are hot.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I hate doxxing myself but it's Uzbek.
> 
> 6'2.8 thank god.
> 
> ...



Uzbeks are heavily mixed thats why


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i don't "hate" anyone as a whole, but i dislike a trend in iran, regarding their insane degeneracy, and all of this stems of their falsehood that is shia and coming from their "molah", that have beards full of poo, symbolically.
> I mean, what do you expect from people who make legal mut'a?
> 
> I'm fine if they accept their degeneracy, but i don't like hypocrites, that hide it and do worse than those who don't hide it. Iran is typical example.


most iranians aren't even muslims anymore tho am I right?

Remember the iranian guy I showed you? Almost the first thing he said to me was "I'm iranian, we are NOT arab", can't make that shit up


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> no imo, kazakh have on average way more asian admixture, this is average kazakh
> View attachment 948921


Dios moi...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> But to be honest, some Iranian girls are hot.


well, iranoid pheno can be gl, to me evon wahab and negin vand that are from my exact ethnicity are genuine stacies eventho they don't look particularly "cute" and that i prefer cute and approachable looking angelic skulled women.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> most iranians aren't even muslims anymore tho am I right?
> 
> Remember the iranian guy I showed you? Almost the first thing he said to me was "I'm iranian, we are NOT arab", can't make that shit up


ye iranians are very proud of their cucked ethnicity, i don't get it, i accept whatever i am, why beeing SO PROUD of things like that?
just accept it and embrace it.
And yes, shiaism leads to atheism, and hence their degeneracy actually and officially a "faithful" country, that is pure hypocrisy.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

ilikeyogapantsbro said:


> wow after 3 hours you retards are still going at it, get a life maybe? jfl


tbh the thread shifted


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> What do you think of this hapa girl? Do you think she is good looking?
> 
> View attachment 948923
> View attachment 948924
> View attachment 948926


she's not hapa she's quapa


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> she's not hapa she's quapa


ngl i became too autistic with these phenos, not only irl do i see everyone ethnicities, but also their looks level in 1 second and it's autistic asf. I can see an asian admixture, even in russians in 1 second, it's brutal, just you sense it.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> ye iranians are very proud of their cucked ethnicity, i don't get it, i accept whatever i am, why beeing SO PROUD of things like that?
> just accept it and embrace it.
> And yes, shiaism leads to atheism, and hence their degeneracy actually and officially a "faithful" country, that is pure hypocrisy.


Why do Iranians think that they are better than others in the same region?


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Why do Iranians think that they are better than others in the same region?


iran comes from a term meaning aryan empire or sum shit


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Why do Iranians think that they are better than others in the same region?


mostly because they'r not ethnically arabs, due to their coping "heritage", and their will to differenciate themselve to mainstream islam, and to look whiter, while funnily enough the kurds of my regions look 2x whiter than most iranian, but there is no pride in beeing of whatever looks or ethnicity by itself, it's all about what you achieved and did to others in a good way.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> mostly because they'r not ethnically arabs, due to their coping "heritage", and their will to differenciate themselve to mainstream islam, and to look whiter, while funnily enough the kurds of my regions look 2x whiter than most iranian, but there is no pride in beeing of whatever looks or ethnicity by itself, it's all about what you achieved and did to others in a good way.


They are Turco-Mongols.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> They are Turco-Mongols.


iranians? if they are what am i then? I don't look neither turk, neither monghol.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 27, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> Go for it.
> 
> White women are unsatisfying and selfish.


Yeh if youre sub chad.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> iranians? if they are what am i then? I don't look neither turk, neither monghol.


Actually you do.

You look extremely Turkish, with a hint of Arabic facial hair and strong Arabic lower third, and Mongol zygos. Your lower third and zygo combination is very unique btw.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 27, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> His dad looks a bit like me when I was fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He only inherited his dads lowset cheekbones LOL


----------



## lutte (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> iranians? if they are what am i then? I don't look neither turk, neither monghol.


Thoughts on this?

*Kurds* (Kurdish: _کورد ,Kurd_‎) or *Kurdish people* are an Iranic[29][30][31][32] ethnic group


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> Thoughts on this?
> 
> *Kurds* (Kurdish: _کورد ,Kurd_‎) or *Kurdish people* are an Iranic[29][30][31][32] ethnic group


tbh i'm messing around whatever i am i'm fine, it's just that i'm sad for what iran became that's it.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Actually you do.
> 
> You look extremely Turkish, with a hint of Arabic facial hair and strong Arabic lower third, and Mongol zygos. Your lower third and zygo combination is very unique btw.


i believe i have decent browridge - which shows also in the eyebrow shape and wideness - but idk what that can come from. 
Yes i agree for the zygos part, that's definitively what makes me look kinda monghol, i have a cousin that i sense that he has some chinese/monghol dna, and now i know why it's due to his zygos and hooding, with a very pale skin. 

I took my dad's bones - but 2x less massive and dom than his imo - and mostly my mom soft features - nose and lips.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 27, 2021)

Indeed









I love asian women and they love me back


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Indeed
> View attachment 949026
> View attachment 949028
> 
> ...


Mirin. I have mixed feelings about blond hair on asians. I prefer dark hair on Azn gals but I guess blond can look OK. 

How would you rank Asian girls? My ranking: Korean, Chinese, Japanese >>> Vietnamese >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Thais, Filipinas.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Mirin. I have mixed feelings about blond hair on asians. I prefer dark hair on Azn gals but I guess blond can look OK.
> 
> How would you rank Asian girls? My ranking: Korean, Chinese, Japanese >>> Vietnamese >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Thais, Filipinas.


agreed except chinese, korean and then japanese imo


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Mirin. I have mixed feelings about blond hair on asians. I prefer dark hair on Azn gals but I guess blond can look OK.
> 
> How would you rank Asian girls? My ranking: Korean, Chinese, Japanese >>> Vietnamese >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Thais, Filipinas.


Koreans > Thai > Japanese > Filipino > Chinese tbh. Considering the att


streege said:


> i believe i have decent browridge - which shows also in the eyebrow shape and wideness - but idk what that can come from.
> Yes i agree for the zygos part, that's definitively what makes me look kinda monghol, i have a cousin that i sense that he has some chinese/monghol dna, and now i know why it's due to his zygos and hooding, with a very pale skin.
> 
> I took my dad's bones - but 2x less massive and dom than his imo - and mostly my mom soft features - nose and lips.


What's your facial width? It looks wide as fuck.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Koreans > Thai > Japanese > Filipino > Chinese tbh. Considering the att
> 
> What's your facial width? It looks wide as fuck.


I don't like Thais and Filipinas at all.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Koreans > Thai > Japanese > Filipino > Chinese tbh. Considering the att
> 
> What's your facial width? It looks wide as fuck.


you mean FWHR? i got something like 2.05 to 2.10 on average, but that's on pics, irl i feel too big somehow sadly when i compared to the average guy with my height. Only my dad has a genuinely bigger skull and facial width that i know of, but he is also taller.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't like Thais and Filipinas at all.
















































They can look nice if lean, they have problems with overweight though. They are basically secretly GL when they are fit. I worked in Thai restaurant and I don't think I've ever seen an ugly fit Thai, but a lot were overweight as fuck.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> you mean FWHR? i got something like 2.05 to 2.10 on average, but that's on pics, irl i feel too big somehow sadly when i compared to the average guy with my height. Only my dad has a genuinely bigger skull and facial width that i know of, but he is also taller.


Damn, you are 2.05 - 2.10 on selfies? That's insane. 

I meant actual facial width in cm though.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Damn, you are 2.05 - 2.10 on selfies? That's insane.
> 
> I meant actual facial width in cm though.


well never was able to measure properly but i have at least 15cm width byzygomatics with some tricks measuring ways - i always thought i had narrow jawline, but i guess it's mostly due to my too big zygos. closer to 16cm i'm sure.
And the sole other measurement i know is my skull circumference, i'm brachy but i'm close to 70cm iirc, a bit below.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> well never was able to measure properly but i have at least 15cm width byzygomatics with some tricks measuring ways - i always thought i had narrow jawline, but i guess it's mostly due to my too big zygos. closer to 16cm i'm sure.
> And the sole other measurement i know is my skull circumference, i'm brachy but i'm close to 70cm iirc, a bit below.


Yeah that sounds very mongoloid. I have 16cm facial width and I am pretty mongoloid. I've only 1.85 fWHR IRL though.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> View attachment 949085
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something in their face that I don't like. Honestly, the only one out of the girls that you posted that I consider attractive enough for LTR is the one showing some diploma. But many guys like Thais and it's OK.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Yeah that sounds very mongoloid. I have 16cm facial width and I am pretty mongoloid. I've only 1.85 fWHR IRL though.


probably because you'r taller. I'm sure i'm at least in that range - 16cm - , the most ogre mog that i recall of was my hs classpic, next to all the guys they looked twink both face width and body width, back then i didn't know about such autism.
I probably have a sligtly more compact midface than you, and this explains also why i have more fwhr i guess.
But, i guess the strong chin by itself is typically kurdish tbh. 

Irl usually i don't get skullmogged even by 6ft3+ guys on average tbh.
And yet i have a thin neck which is odd.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> Thoughts on this?
> 
> *Kurds* (Kurdish: _کورد ,Kurd_‎) or *Kurdish people* are an Iranic[29][30][31][32] ethnic group


kurds can't be iranic, they literally don't exist


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> You take every chance you get to say someone non white is better than whites. You're racist.


>SAYS THAT ETHNICS SHOULD BE HAPPY THAT CERTAIN EUROPEANS MASSACRED THEIR PEOPLE WHLE BREAKING PRIOR HARMONIOUS TRADE RELATIONS 
>SAYS THAT ALL ETHNICS SHOULD "BOW DOWN" TO WHITE PEOPLE FOR BEING THEIR SAVIORS

>YET STILL CALLS OTHER RACISTS?? AND CONSIDERS HIMSELF NOT TO BE BC OF FUCKING ETHNICS GIRLS...


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> >SAYS THAT ETHNICS SHOULD BE HAPPY THAT CERTAIN EUROPEANS MASSACRED THEIR PEOPLE WHLE BREAKING PRIOR HARMONIOUS TRADE RELATIONS
> >SAYS THAT ALL ETHNICS SHOULD "BOW DOWN" TO WHITE PEOPLE FOR BEING THEIR SAVIORS
> 
> >YET STILL CALLS OTHER RACISTS?? AND CONSIDERS HIMSELF NOT TO BE BC OF FUCKING ETHNICS GIRLS...


*Prove that I've made literally one of those claims. Quote it.*


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *Prove that I've made literally one of those claims. Quote it.*


This whole thread lol https://looksmax.org/threads/white-people-are-truly-a-blessing-upon-earth.286095/ from the OP to legitimately every essay response you made in there. 

@fag112 the same people you agreed with in there are the ones who intentionally try to create kids with 500 different racial identity issues lol. the ppl that share ur views are the ones that are the most hypocritical jfl...


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> This whole thread lol https://looksmax.org/threads/white-people-are-truly-a-blessing-upon-earth.286095/ from the OP to legitimately every essay response you made in there.
> 
> @fag112 the same people you agreed with in there are the ones who intentionally try to create kids with 500 different racial identity issues lol. the ppl that share ur views are the ones that are the most hypocritical jfl...


So then show me the where in the text it says ethnics should be happy they were slaughtered or that they should bow to whites. Specifically, those words. Quote it. Go ahead, I'm waiting.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> probably because you'r taller. I'm sure i'm at least in that range - 16cm - , the most ogre mog that i recall of was my hs classpic, next to all the guys they looked twink both face width and body width, back then i didn't know about such autism.
> I probably have a sligtly more compact midface than you, and this explains also why i have more fwhr i guess.
> But, i guess the strong chin by itself is typically kurdish tbh.
> 
> ...


Thin neck is typically caused by bad posture. Jordan Barrett has a lot of forward growth and his neck is ridicilously wide even though he doesn't train it. It's because he is so forward grown he pulls his head back to maintain balance.

So you might be lacking forward growth, never saw your side profile to stay for sure. 

Also typically fWHR varies not because maxilla is shorter or longer, but because of the maxilla actually having a different shape and angle. Simply say, when maxilla moves forward it will shorten in height.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 27, 2021)

omg not this shit again


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> So then show me the where in the text it says ethnics should be happy they were slaughtered or that they should bow to whites. Specifically, those words. Quote it. Go ahead, I'm waiting.


2nd page, top comment
OP, 2nd to last paragraph
2nd page, you responded affirming that long ass post
you liked every single comment by that guy arguing that anglos saved the indian subcontinent by killing the ppl there lol

this is ridiculously futile, idk why im even responding


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> A stormcels literally believe he was making society better because he's go to university, and gonna have sons with a white girl @fag112 come here jesus you're the only hope for this world


lol i never said any of this shit

you asked me how i was improving society

and im doing more to help this world than you thats for sure


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

fag112 said:


> lol i never said any of this shit
> 
> you asked me how i was improving society
> 
> and im doing more to help this world then you thats for sure


Jesus you said you gonna make gl babies with high IQ


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> 2nd page, top comment
> OP, 2nd to last paragraph
> 2nd page, you responded affirming that long ass post
> you liked every single comment by that guy arguing that anglos saved the indian subcontinent by killing the ppl there lol
> ...


Hmm? Imagine being so hellbent on finding someone guilty that you stalk what comments they like lmfao.

It's not an endorsement system. It's just a reputation system.

You still can't quote where I said those specific things. Case closed, I suppose.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> 2nd page, top comment
> OP, 2nd to last paragraph
> 2nd page, you responded affirming that long ass post
> you liked every single comment by that guy arguing that anglos saved the indian subcontinent by killing the ppl there lol
> ...


Fact is you're insanely jealous of white people and hate white men. Sad.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Jesus you said you gonna make gl babies with high IQ


yeah thats what im gonna do?

whats wierd about that?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

fag112 said:


> yeah thats what im gonna do?
> 
> whats wierd about that?


That's good jesus you gonna send more people to do university and that's gonna save the world


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 27, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> That's good jesus you gonna send more people to do university and that's gonna save the world


you sound kinda hurt my guy, did you not have a good upbringing?

like im rent free in your head or something xD.

what the fuck do you think builds civilizations? strong families.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 27, 2021)

@ElliotRodgerJr thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 27, 2021)

fag112 said:


> what the fuck do you think builds civilizations?


Jesus


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Hmm? Imagine being so hellbent on finding someone guilty that you stalk what comments they like lmfao.
> 
> It's not an endorsement system. It's just a reputation system.
> 
> You still can't quote where I said those specific things. Case closed, I suppose.


i didnt stalk shit lol, those posts were in an argument against/quoting me, obviously i saw it.

i literally told u the direct location of each quote, im not putting in the effort to format it just for u to say some bullshit again


RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Fact is you're insanely jealous of white people and hate white men. Sad.


how am i even remotely jealous or hateful against white ppl? i dont have a SINGLE race bait post on either here or lookism. i dont use any racial epithets aside from obvious banter. if i say anything abt irl, u wont believe me anyways so.

legitimately 99% of white men dont have the same hypocritical racial god complex, half the ppl commenting against u were white lol. why would i even remotely dislike them in any way?? i even respect the sfcels that are consistent/reasonable in their beliefs.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> legitimately 99% of white men dont have the same hypocritical racial god complex, half the ppl commenting against u were white lol. why would i even remotely dislike them in any way?? i even respect the sfcels that are consistent/reasonable in their beliefs.


There weren't many white men disagreeing with me.



curryslayerordeath said:


> how am i even remotely jealous or hateful against white ppl? i dont have a SINGLE race bait post on either here or lookism. i dont use any racial epithets aside from obvious banter. if i say anything abt irl, u wont believe me anyways so.


I could say the same exact thing about how I treat ethnics and my lack of race bait. I only post blackpills.  Sorry you can't handle them.



curryslayerordeath said:


> i didnt stalk shit lol, those posts were in an argument against/quoting me, obviously i saw it.


Cope, you stalked.



curryslayerordeath said:


> i literally told u the direct location of each quote, im not putting in the effort to format it just for u to say some bullshit again


Yeah because I didn't say that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Thin neck is typically caused by bad posture. Jordan Barrett has a lot of forward growth and his neck is ridicilously wide even though he doesn't train it. It's because he is so forward grown he pulls his head back to maintain balance.
> 
> So you might be lacking forward growth, never saw your side profile to stay for sure.
> 
> Also typically fWHR varies not because maxilla is shorter or longer, but because of the maxilla actually having a different shape and angle. Simply say, when maxilla moves forward it will shorten in height.


i see makes sense. well, i used to mouthbreath somehow as a teen, got braces, retainers, extractions and even rubber bands. but arguably my side mogs my front even now. I definitively never cared about posture so that might be right.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 27, 2021)

streege said:


> i see makes sense. well, i used to mouthbreath somehow as a teen, got braces, retainers, extractions and even rubber bands. but arguably my side mogs my front even now. I definitively never cared about posture so that might be right.


Bro if u dont mind can u send me ur side in private? I'd love to see it cause of ur unique looks.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> There weren't many white men disagreeing with me.


if even on a heavily biased forum like this, u have a lot of ppl disagreeing, then what do u expect from normal ppl jfl.


RealLooksmaxxer said:


> I could say the same exact thing about how I treat ethnics and my lack of race bait. I only post blackpills. Sorry you can't handle them.


like 1/3rd of the shit u post is that...are you really fuckign serious? jfc, u have the sentience of a rock.


RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Cope, you stalked.
> 
> Yeah because I didn't say that shit.


its obvious to any third party lol, i wont put any effort into some retarded 'u hate white men' argument


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> like 1/3rd of the shit u post is that...are you really fuckign serious? jfc, u have the sentience of a rock.


So then post proof.



curryslayerordeath said:


> its obvious to any third party lol, i wont put any effort into some retarded 'u hate white men' argument


Cope, everyone here knows you're a racist weaselly little fuck who can't handle racial blackpills. You can understand the blackpills and not be racist, like in my case.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 27, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> So then post proof.


im not digging thru shit when u will just ignore it 


RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Cope, everyone here knows you're a racist weaselly little fuck who can't handle racial blackpills. You can understand the blackpills and not be racist, like in my case.


yea bro im the racist weaselly fuck...

you're the not-racist, giga blackpiller that is such a nice welcoming man

you're such a wonderful human being who has all the races and all the people in mind, you love everybody (except racists ofc)


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 27, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> im not digging thru shit when u will just ignore it


Enough said.



curryslayerordeath said:


> yea bro im the racist weaselly fuck...
> 
> you're the not-racist, giga blackpiller that is such a nice welcoming man
> 
> you're such a wonderful human being who has all the races and all the people in mind, you love everybody (except racists ofc)


Indeed.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

Since last October Asian women's median weekly earnings in the US have been higher than white men's. White men should start to reverse betabux with Asian foids.


----------

